# Dovpo Signature Tips BB bridge



## Mr. B (19/8/20)

This looks interesting. A collaboration between Dovpo and Signature Tips.







Has China ever made their own original BB bridges before?

Sent from my Redmi Note 8 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (19/8/20)

Looks very interesting indeed

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Mr. B (20/8/20)

Paul33 said:


> Looks very interesting indeed


They've had a successful collaboration so far with the Topside SQ; Mono SQ and Clutch. Based on that I'm willing to bet this will be a decent product

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## BioHAZarD (20/8/20)

i'm interested

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi (20/8/20)

Looks promising. Those airholes looks like it could be more DL type draw.

Might get a new BB just for this.

@Rob Fisher do you have any info on this?


----------



## Gadgetboy (20/8/20)

Adephi said:


> Looks promising. Those airholes looks like it could be more DL type draw.
> 
> Might get a new BB just for this.
> 
> @Rob Fisher do you have any info on this?



Are they not the juice holes? Airflow would be similar to the VapeShell from the bottom. There is an airflow control ring at the bottom.
I would be very interested in it.


----------



## Adephi (20/8/20)

Gadgetboy said:


> Are they not the juice holes? Airflow would be similar to the VapeShell from the bottom. There is an airflow control ring at the bottom.
> I would be very interested in it.
> 
> View attachment 204795



I'm referring to the 8 holes on next to the coils. And its not very clear if there's airflow underneath the coil.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/8/20)

Adephi said:


> Looks promising. Those airholes looks like it could be more DL type draw.
> 
> Might get a new BB just for this.
> 
> @Rob Fisher do you have any info on this?



@Adephi I don't... I don't really use my BB's anymore and I have too many bridges already... if I was gonna buy another boro/bridge thingy I would buy the Alien from EVL Vapers in the UK because that looks very interesting.


----------



## DavyH (20/8/20)

Adephi said:


> I'm referring to the 8 holes on next to the coils. And its not very clear if there's airflow underneath the coil.



The black plastic attachment at the bottom looks like the airflow adjuster on the VapeShell. The BB's primary airflow is to the right of this when it's seated in the casing. The holes at the bottom of the squared off section will be inside the boro tank, so definitely juice inlets.


----------



## Mr. B (20/8/20)

Adephi said:


> I'm referring to the 8 holes on next to the coils. And its not very clear if there's airflow underneath the coil.


I see what you're getting at. From this image it looks like there may possibly be airflow under the coil, but I'm not sure. If it were then that's a lot of airflow for a BB!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mr. B (21/10/20)

The name of this bridge was released - it's called the Truss and Tony B made a show and tell video about it

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (21/10/20)

Mr. B said:


> The name of this bridge was released - it's called the Truss and Tony B made a show and tell video about it




You could see he struggled in the video to not say it was shyte, seems the flavor is not on par with his other Bridges. Perhaps once it is in hand we can play around and find the sweet spot.


----------



## DavyH (21/10/20)

OnePowerfulCorsa said:


> You could see he struggled in the video to not say it was shyte, seems the flavor is not on par with his other Bridges. Perhaps once it is in hand we can play around and find the sweet spot.



I've been faintly disappointed with every bridge I've tried for a Billet Box.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------

